# Low Bridges



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

I have just posted a NEW file for low bridges under 4m for TomTom, which contains over 340 bridges. This replaces my original posting in the old site. 
If you find any errors or know of any bridges I have left out then please PM me.

Also not sure if the bitmap image has gone up, if not I can send it to you if you contact me.

I hope this will help to keep a few MHs in original condition :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

That sounds very useful


Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello again


I cant find the file phylymann. Where exactly is it please


Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

It has been uploaded to the download section under TomTom....awaiting Nukes to check and set it up.....should be there shortly. :wink:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

phylymann said:


> It has been uploaded to the download section under TomTom....awaiting Nukes to check and set it up.....should be there shortly. :wink:


OK thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

phylymann said:


> I have just posted a NEW file for low bridges under 4m for TomTom, which contains over 340 bridges. This replaces my original posting in the old site.
> If you find any errors or know of any bridges I have left out then please PM me.
> 
> Also not sure if the bitmap image has gone up, if not I can send it to you if you contact me.
> ...


Hello again

We have downloaded this but could you tell us whhat will open it or does it have to be tom tom

Thanks

motorhomer


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

"We have downloaded this but could you tell us whhat will open it or does it have to be tom tom"

motorhomer[/quote]

Yes tis is a 0v2 file for tomtom and has to be put into the tomtom folder GB maps.

If you want just the list of low bridges or a csv file for autorouter then please PM to me with you e-mail address and I would be pleased to forward the file to you.

Autoroute .axe file is now available in downloads section.


----------

